
How Misinfodemics Spread Disease - xoa
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/08/how-misinfodemics-spread-disease/568921/?single_page=true
======
megamindbrian2
Good someone suggested this. When I realized that partisan politics are
actually just veil to highlight social issues and we're all actually playing
on the same team. It made me physically nauseous to see my friends,
intelligent people that I respected, be so negative online.

It's like they lost all self control with words and could only cuss and scream
but no one could articulate how they personally have been affected by the
politics. Worse yet, even if people are affected by bad legislature, hardly
anyone I know actually has the willpower and ability to go and do something
about it.

I have an Israeli friend that protested a gas station. There was already one
on the block and they wanted to put another one on a different corner. He got
signatures from all the surrounding neighbors. Then presented it to City
council with the argument that gas stations can only be built if they have 25
feet distance from the nearest residential house. He had both the support of
the neighborhood and support of existing laws. The gas station wasn't built.

